# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Только для социофобов!

## grey

Социофобию обсуждаем здесь.

Но решил создать темку для встреч.

Социофобию эффективнее всего лечить практикой взаимодействия с людьми, но лучше если в самом начале контакт будет не с обычными людьми, которые не знают о вашей фобии, а с знающими. Поэтому предлагаю встретиться всем кто решится. А решиться нужно если Вы хотите себе помочь!

Тем, кто более-менее излечился от этого, но в прошлом боялся людей, тоже можно! Вы станете примером. И люди будут стремиться стать похожими на вас.

----------


## Andrew75

ай маладца! грэй красава, действительно нужный пост, без соплей, замутил.
с удоволствием как-нить с вами бы встретился, поделились бы опытом, да и просто завели бы знакомство - ведь есть такие, которые в том, что предложил грэй очень нуждаются.
я ща переезжаю. как разгребусь с перездом и прочими проблемами, отпишусь.
 з.ы.: если это конешно в москве, ну или в ближайшем подмосковье=)

----------


## grey

> ай маладца! грэй красава, действительно нужный пост, без соплей, замутил.
> с удоволствием как-нить с вами бы встретился, поделились бы опытом, да и просто завели бы знакомство - ведь есть такие, которые в том, что предложил грэй очень нуждаются.
> я ща переезжаю. как разгребусь с перездом и прочими проблемами, отпишусь.
>  з.ы.: если это конешно в москве, ну или в ближайшем подмосковье=)


 я так сейчас часто по разным городам езжу, скоро и в москву пиеду. так что может тоже на встречу выйду

----------


## buster777

Кто-нибудь пытался общаться сам с собой? И насколько это безопасно?

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну ты когда в Казани будешь?(тянет за руку)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А как Вы предлагаете встречаться--если Мы все из Разных городов ?

Только если такой вариант--организовать сообщество " социофобов" и распространить информацию об этом , по всем городам,,,,( можно при помощи организаций занимающихся Психиатрической, Психологической помощью ),,,

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу....и котам всяким зеленым тоже расскажем. место встречи организуем. давайте у меня дома, чего уж тут мелочиться(издеваюсь)
а социофобы редко  обращаются в организации псих.помощи. как-то сомнения вызывает у меня такое рвение  помочь всем и сразу, с первого дня на форуме.

----------


## Dr.Lex

Уже давно есть форум о социофобии, с населением побольше здешнего, и сходки давно устраиваются, так что вы немного опоздали с идеей.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> Уже давно есть форум о социофобии, с населением побольше здешнего, и сходки давно устраиваются, так что вы немного опоздали с идеей.


 омфг сходки социофобов? а это как?  :Confused:

----------


## grey

Я напоминаю, что обсуждение сф здесь! А то развели тут обсуждение. Тут пишем если хотим таких же найти.
Если ниже опять будет что-то подобное, то выставлю нарушения или даже бан чего не хочу :Frown:  Мои слова тоже без комментариев!

По теме: можно в скайпе по вебкамере поболтать например тем кто в разных городах.

----------


## volnapozitiva

какой инициативный форум, можно мне с вами дружить?

----------


## grey

> какой инициативный форум, можно мне с вами дружить?


  теперь уже не только дружить, но и готовиться к встрече, так как ты написала в теме встречь :Smile:

----------


## kertook

Тема еще актуальна?

----------


## damenoo

ябы с удовольствием пришёл на такую сходку

----------

